
These ads will make you laugh or cry: Digiday Video Awards winners - Kittykn
http://www.thememo.com/2016/01/21/digiday-video-awards-2106-adverts-that-make-you-cry-advertising/
======
rendx
People. Reminder: You are watching ads. In this case, completely voluntary.

Stay away from this stuff. It's highly addictive, manipulatory and sick. Don't
fall for it.

-1

